# Kommt die Jamaika-Koalition?



## KatzenHai (19 September 2005)

Umfrage ohne Bewertung, ob ich das für akzeptabel/blamabel/diskutabel/erikzabel halte ...


----------



## stieglitz (19 September 2005)

Frag doch mal hier nach.  
http://wahlkampf.fdp.de/webcom/show_article.php/_c-358/i.html
Da kommen die schwer von los.
Mir wärs allerdings immer noch lieber als eine grosse Koalition.
Und schau mal bei deinem Standesbruder im lawblog.de vorbei,
dort wird sich zu diesem Thema richtig gefetzt.


----------



## stieglitz (19 September 2005)

Ein ganz erstaunliches Ergebnis der Umfrage bei der ehrwürdigen Tante FAZ.
Da hat wohl alles Sehnsucht nach der Karibik. Und bei über 12 000 Stimmen ist das mit fast 53 % für Schwarz, Gelb, Grün doch ziehmlich eindeutig.
Bin erstaunt.




			
				FAZ-Net schrieb:
			
		

> Große Koalition: Union und SPD: 2119 Stimmen
> 
> 16,84%
> 
> ...


----------



## News (19 September 2005)

Vielleicht sind das in der FAZ-Umfrage einfach die CDU-Anhänger, die eine Kanzlerin Merkel wollen. Die SPD versteift sich ja öffentlich auf Schröder als Kanzler - käme es also  nicht zu einer Großen Koalition unter Merkel, bliebe der CDU nur die karibische Lösung, um ihrer Parteichefin die Kanzlerschaft zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2005)

...oder Neuwahlen - auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## News (19 September 2005)

Ja, es könnte in der Tat auf Neuwahlen hinauslaufen. Denn:


			
				Reuters Newsticker schrieb:
			
		

> Grüne sehen keine Chance für Koalition mit Union und FDP


----------



## sascha (19 September 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es könnte in der Tat auf Neuwahlen hinauslaufen. Denn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch der Spiegel orakelt Entsprechendes...

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,375423,00.html


----------



## FLOPPER (19 September 2005)

Ich habe meinen Beitrag dazu bereits geleistet. Diese Email hat die FDP von mir bekommen.

_______
Guten Tag zusammen,

es ist schon erstaunlich, wie Politiker das Voting von uns Bürgern meinen einschätzen zu können.
Verraten Sie mir bitte, woher Herr Westerwelle die Zuversicht nimmt, dass die FDP die Stimmen, die
Sie erhalten hat, nur aus dem Grund bekommen konnte, weil Sie während der Wahl erklärt haben,
dass Sie keine Ampel machen werden.

Ich habe Ihnen, und das will doch was bedeuten, eine Stimme gegeben - nur aus der Überzeugung
heraus, dass Sie eine Ampel machen werden.

Herr Westerwelle kann nicht erklären, was Herr Schröder zu tun und zu lassen hat und selbst eine
Zusammenarbeit ausschließen. Das hat ebenfalls nichts mit Demokratie zu tun. So viel Anstand muss
sein.

Ich für meinen Teil weiß nun, dass Sie von mir keine Stimme mehr bekommen werden, weil Sie mein
Votum anscheind völlig falsch einzuschätzen wissen.

Aber da diese Email wahrscheinlich an dieser Thematik nichts verändern wird, erwarte ich auch keine
Antwort von Ihnen. Sparen Sie sich also lieber die Textbaustein-Auswahl und richten Sie meine Meinung
Ihrem Herrn Westerwelle mit. Ich finde sein verhalten, weniger als demokratisch.

In diesem Leben, viel Spaß in der Opposition.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
UpNews.de-Team
Pierre Braun

UpNews.de-Verantwortlicher:
Pierre Braun
Martinstraße 48c
53757 Sankt Augustin
Telefon: 01805-684 308 408 (i.d.R 10:00 bis 20:00 Uhr)
Telefax: 01805-684 308 409
Email: [email protected]
Internet: http://www.UpNews.de
Du bestimmst, welche News, Nachrichten, Schlagzeilen und Sendungen wichtig sind. Bewerte News, schreibe Kommentare, gründe einen eigenen Sender und erstelle Sendungen. Mache somit Werbung für deine Homepage und/oder dich selber. Sammel Punkte und tausche diese gegen bares ein.
_________

Gesendet an: [email protected]


----------



## stieglitz (19 September 2005)

Ist schon klar, das alles noch offen ist. Aber mich verwundert trotzdem diese klare Aussage zugunsten der karibischen Lösung. Selbst wenn bei der FAZ nur CDU und FDP Wähler sich rumtummelten, zeigt das aber auch, dass dieses bürgerliche Publikum keine Berührungsänste vor den Grünen hat.


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mich verwundert trotzdem diese klare Aussage zugunsten der karibischen Lösung.


Dazu die Worte von Joschka Fischer:


> Spitzenkandidat Joschka Fischer sagte nach der Gremiensitzung der Grünen in Berlin, die Frage nach einem Ministeramt für ihn unter einer Kanzlerin Angela Merkel (CDU) stelle sich nicht. "Das würde ja voraussetzen, dass sie Kanzlerin wird. Sie wird nicht Kanzlerin werden", betonte der Bundesaußenminister. Die CDU-Chefin werde nicht in der Lage sein, eine Kanzlermehrheit auf die Beine zu stellen.


http://www.gmx.net/de/themen/bundestagswahl/aktuell/1371638,cc=000004724700013716381MjheA.html
Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht an eine Kanzlerin Merkel - angesichts solch klarer Ansagen.


----------



## News (19 September 2005)

[Scherz] Soeben sind die wahren Gründe für das Interesse bestimmter Kreise an einer Jamaika-Koalition bekannt geworden:[/Scherz]


			
				AP schrieb:
			
		

> „Wenn eine solche Koalition zu Stande kommt, laden wir alle Beteiligten nach Jamaika ein“, sagte die jamaikanische Botschafterin in Berlin, Marcia Gilbert-Roberts (...)
> „Es ist schön, dass unser Land dadurch in aller Munde ist.“


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es könnte in der Tat auf Neuwahlen hinauslaufen. Denn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonderbare Vorstellungen  von Demokratie: der Wähler als Stimmvieh das am Nasenring
 in die "richtige" Richtung gezogen wird.  Der Wähler wird so lange zur Wahlurne 
getrieben, bis es den Politikern in den Kram paßt  :evil:


----------



## Captain Picard (19 September 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,375413,00.html


			
				Der Spiegel als Anwort von Egon Bahr schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wähler haben jedoch ihre Pflicht getan und mitgeteilt, was sie wollen.
> Nun müssen die Parteien sagen, dass für sie das Land wichtiger ist als die einzelne Partei.
> Und sie müssen sehen, wie sie das hinbekommen.


cp


----------



## Devilfrank (19 September 2005)

> Die Wähler haben jedoch ihre Pflicht getan und mitgeteilt, was sie wollen.



Was haben die Wähler?
Die Wähler haben dem Komödiantenstadl im Bundestag eine schallende Ohrfeige gegeben und klar ausgedrückt, dass sie weder Schwarz noch Rot oder Grün in der Lage sehen, dieses Land voranzubringen.

Also hat man alternativ Gelb oder Ganzrot gewählt oder *ist in noch größerer Anzahl als 2002 zuhause geblieben.*

Wenn ich mir das Kasperletheater in Berlin so ansehe, kann ich gar nicht soviel in mich reinstopfen...


----------



## sascha (19 September 2005)

+++ NEWSFLASH +++

Bundespolitik einstimmig für Neuwahlen

Berlin (xp) Die Bundespolitik hat sich heute Abend einstimmig für Neuwahlen ausgesprochen. In einer gemeinsamen Erklärung von CDU, CSU, FDP, SPD und Grünen hieß es: "Wir fordern sofort Neuwahlen, um einen drohenden Stillstand der Republik zu vermeiden." Zur Begründung erklärten die Bundespolitiker: "Mit diesen Wählern kommen wir so nicht weiter. Deshalb brauchen wir Neue." Wann genau ein neues deutsches Volk gewählt werden soll, ist noch unklar, ebenso, aus welchem Land es rekrutiert werden könnte. Dass Jamaika in der engeren Wahl ist, wurde von allen Parteien bestritten. Die Linkspartei wollte sich dem Appell der übrigen Parteien nicht anschließen. "Hauptsache, es ändert sich nichts", erklärte sie.


----------



## BenTigger (20 September 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wähler haben dem Komödiantenstadl im Bundestag eine schallende Ohrfeige gegeben und klar ausgedrückt, dass sie weder Schwarz noch Rot oder Grün in der Lage sehen, dieses Land voranzubringen.



Eigentlich sollten Die Parteien die klare Wähleraussage in ihrer Realität verstehen. Nicht jeder kocht sein Süppchen sondern:
*Verdammt nochmal, stellt Euch alle zusammen an die Deichsel und zieht den Karren Deutschland gemeinsam aus dem Dreck!!*
und nicht immer nur gegeneinander Arbeiten und jeder will der König sein... gemeinsame Verantwortung ist hier vom Volke gewünscht worden.


----------



## drboe (20 September 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich sollten Die Parteien die klare Wähleraussage in ihrer Realität verstehen. Nicht jeder kocht sein Süppchen sondern:
> *Verdammt nochmal, stellt Euch alle zusammen an die Deichsel und zieht den Karren Deutschland gemeinsam aus dem Dreck!!*
> und nicht immer nur gegeneinander Arbeiten und jeder will der König sein... gemeinsame Verantwortung ist hier vom Volke gewünscht worden.


Hm. Es waren m. E. in den letzten Jahrzehnten alle Parteien kräftig daran beteiligt, Deutschland gegen die Wand zu fahren. Die Hoffnung, dass die nun gemeinsam den Schlamassel beseitigen könnten, hätte ich daher nicht. Zumal sie bis heute erklären, genau so weiter machen zu wollen.

Was die "klare Wähleraussage" angeht: verglichen mit 2002 haben die Parteien des traditionell rechten Spektrums Wähler verloren, die links gewonnen. Die rechten an der Regierung zu beteiligen hiesse dann eigentlich, den Wählerwillen zu konterkarieren. Ob allerdings eine Koalition aus SPD, Bündnis90/Die Gurken und der Linkspartei der Weisheit letzter Schluss wäre? Womöglich mit Gysi als Kanzler?

Was immer kommt: mindestens eine Partei wird sich bewegen müssen.  Ich schätze, es gibt schon einige Politiker, die sich in den Hintern beissen könnten, weil sie sich vorher zu detailliert festgelegt haben. Da Meinungsänderungen öffentlich häufig als unschicklich ("Umfallerpartei") gelten - warum eigentlich? -, sitzen sie nun in der selbst gebauten Falle.

Von der Kieler CDU lese ich derweil in der Zeitung, dass sie Schröder als "Pattex-Kanzler" bezeichnet. Die haben das GG wohl nicht gelesen. Die Amtszeit der Regierung endet ja automatisch mit der konstituierenden Sitzung des Parlaments. Kleben ist also nicht, spätestens in 29 Tagen ist es soweit. Schröder muss aber dann die Geschäfte noch solange führen, bis ein neuer Kanzler gewählt wird. Die CDU kann ja gern einmal erklären, wie sie das machen will mit der Wahl Frau Merkels. Ich bin gespannt. Es reichte bekantlich 2002 nicht, mit weniger Sitzen wird es dann noch weniger gelingen; jedenfalls nicht schwarz-gelb. Ebenso würde mich brennend interessieren, wie Schröder der Ankündigung am Wahlabend, er sei der einzige, der eine stabile Mehrheit hinbekommt, Taten folgen lassen will. M. E. hat er die Mehrheit, deren Verlust er behauptete um die Wahl durchführen zu können, erst am 18.09.2005 verloren. Nun aber wirklich und sehr stabil. Ein Gedränge williger Kandidaten für eine Koalition mit der SPD ist ja nicht sichtbar. Woher will er also "als einziger" eine Mehrheit nehmen? 

Bleibt u. U. die Frage, wer am meisten Angst vor einem nochmaligen Wahlgang haben müßte. M. E. ist das die FDP, die bei einer Wiederholung wohl 30% ihrer jetzigen Sitze wieder verlieren dürfte. 

Völlig blöd finde ich "Experten", die jetzt eine Änderung des Wahlrechts hin zur Mehrheitswahl fordern. Als ob es da solche Situationen nicht geben könnte. Die aktuelle Problematik löst das zudem kein Stück und die kleineren Parteien werden auch kaum dabei mitmachen sich selbst aus den Parlamenten zu katapultieren.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

Verfolgt man die laufenden Sendungen und Debatten drängt sich der Eindruck auf sich mitten in einer 
Erzählung von Franz Kafka zu befinden.

Nüchtern betrachtet handelt es sich um zwei desaströse  Verlierer, die die fast   schlechtesten
 Ergebnisse ihrer Parteien  seit Bestehen der Republik "eingefahren" haben und rumtönen,
 als ob sie die größten Sieger aller Zeiten wären.

Bekanntlich  gibt es ja nur Sieger nach jeder Wahl, was da zur Zeit abgeht, sprengt aber
jeden mir bisher bekannten Rahmen. Eben im Mittagsmagazin:

"Frau Merkel hat ein Superwahlergebnis erzielt"   : Realitätsverlust pur 

cp

PS: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,375581,00.html


> Wenn schon, sagt die Mehrheit, dann die Große Koalition.


Looser aller Länder vereinigt euch...


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

Die  Wähler haben ihre  Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht, daher schiessen bereits die Spekulationen
 über eine  "Neuneu"wahl ins Kraut:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,375567,00.html

cp

PS: Wie machen das bloß andere Länder mit mehr als 3 bzw 4   Parteien....


----------



## stieglitz (20 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wie machen das bloß andere Länder mit mehr als 3 bzw 4   Parteien....



Dort gibts genauso ein Hauen und Stechen.

Und hier bei heise gefunden:


> Vor zwei Monaten habe ich an dieser Stelle für die Grünen als "Technologie-Partei" argumentiert. Das hat mir einige Zustimmung, aber auch ein paar hasserfüllte Mails von Öko-Gegnern eingetragen. Diesmal möchte ich noch einen Schritt weitergehen: *Wenn Deutschlands Zukunftschancen in Cleantech liegen, brauchen wir ein Bündnis zwischen Grünen und Wirtschaft. Mit anderen Worten: Jamaika.* Und wenn das nicht klappt: Cleantech wäre auch ein schönes außerparlamentarisches Projekt.
> 
> Thomas Vasek, Chefredakteur Technology Review


Hervorhebung durch mich.
das ist ein interessanter Aspekt.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64098


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Captain Picard schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, hatte  die  Ironietags vergessen....


----------



## stieglitz (20 September 2005)

Hier habe ich noch eine Partei gefunden, die mit ihrer Farbe auch in die Karibik passen könnte.
Leider wurde sie für die Wahl nicht zugelassen.
Leider konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden, welche Textpassagen
ich hier zietieren könnte. Es ist einfach alles gut.  
Lest selbst:
http://www.dievioletten.de/index.htm


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 September 2005)

*Begriff "Jamaika-Koalition"*

Wer hat eigentlich den Begriff "Jamaika-Koalition" erfunden? :gruebel:

Ist aber diese Bezeichnung für eine schwarz-gelb-grüne Koalition nicht ein wenig abwegig?

Zwar hat Jamaika einerseits diese hübsche Flagge





doch scheinen andererseits die aktuellen politischen Verhältnisse dort um einiges stabiler/ übersichtlicher/ eindeutiger zu sein als hier - wie man den *"Länder- und Reiseinformationen: Jamaika"(AA)* oder *"The World Factbook: Jamaica" (CIA)* entnehmen kann. 

P.S. Freunden schöner Musik empfehle ich die *Nationalhymne*. :bussi:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

*Re: Begriff "Jamaika-Koalition"*



			
				Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat eigentlich den Begriff "Jamaika-Koalition" erfunden? :gruebel::


http://drinktank.blogg.de/eintrag.php?id=1444


> Jamaika-Koalition
> Das ist das Wort des Tages. Klingt immerhin besser als Bananenrepublik. Geprägt hat es
> wohl WDR-Chefredakteur Jörg Schönenborn kurz nach der ersten Hochrechnung
> der ARD. Und der Stern hat´s hier visualisiert.


----------



## stieglitz (20 September 2005)

Und Bild hats hier visualisiert:
http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/index.html


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 September 2005)

*Bild*

Danke, CP.



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und Bild hats hier visualisiert:
> http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/index.html


Also, ich sehe da (außer einer Menge "Nackerter" und Halb-Nackter) nix visualisiert.   

Vielleicht meintest Du *"Warum heißt es Jamaika-Koalition?"*? Hier wird die Botschafterin Jamaikas mit den Worten 


> Wenn eine solche Koalition zustande kommt, laden wir alle Beteiligten nach Jamaika ein.


zitiert. Na, hoffentlich vergessen die Koalitionäre bei dieser Gelegenheit nicht, nebenher noch (Miles-and-More-) Punkte zu sammeln. :evil:


----------



## stieglitz (20 September 2005)

Ich find auch nicht mehr auf die schnelle. :-? 
Ich habe da vorher rumgeklickt, weil ich das Bild heute morgen im Kiosk auf der Titelseite gesehen habe.
Aber PI hats in seinem Blog.
Etwas runterscrollen.
http://www.myblog.de/politicallyincorrect

Ist überhaupt ein interssanter Blog, auch wenn man wirklich nicht immer der Meinung von Herre sein muss(kann).


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

"Jamaica"-Koalition

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> "Jamaica"-Koalition




Jetzt wird's langsam absurd bis vollkommen lächerlich:
*"Ampelmännchen auf Jamaika. Farbenspiele: Kommt jetzt die 'Schrumpel'-Koalition?"*:


> ... *k*ap*u*tte A*mpel* (Kumpel-Koalition) ...
> ... Schrumpel (eine auf *Schr*öder *u*nd *M*erkel reduzierte A*mpel*) ...
> ... Gerümpel-Koalition (*Ge*samt-*r*epublikanisch *ü*bergreifende A*mpel*) ...


----------



## SEP (20 September 2005)

... aber sicherlich ohne Fischer ...


----------



## dotshead (20 September 2005)

RP-Online hat gerade nen nettes Spielchen. Welche Person soll ins Kabinett einer großen Koalition. Beim Innenministerium wird mir irgendwie übel. Die Alternativen sind: Schily, Beckstein, Wiefelspütz und Schönbohm.
  :bigcry:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 September 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,375676,00.html


> Beide, die Kanzlerkandidatin wie Stoiber, sprechen von "staatspolitischer Verantwortung" und bekräftigen den Führungsanspruch der Union. Der bayerische Ministerpräsident erklärt: "Deutschland braucht eine handlungsfähige, stabile Regierung unter Führung von Angela Merkel".
> 
> Die exakt gleichen Worte benutzen auch Schröder und Müntefering. "Verantwortung", "stabile Regierung", nur das Wort "Merkel" tauschen sie durch "Schröder" aus. Die Strategie die SPD lautet nun: Abwarten.* Tauss wettet mit einem Journalisten um zwei Flaschen Spätburgunder, dass die Union zuerst zucken und Merkel abservieren wird.*


cp


----------



## drboe (21 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > * Tauss wettet mit einem Journalisten um zwei Flaschen Spätburgunder, dass die Union zuerst zucken und Merkel abservieren wird.*


Ach, da hätte ich auch noch einige:

[x] Schröder wird nicht Kanzler bleiben/werden, weil der SPD Macht wieder wichtiger ist als dass Ego Schröders
[x] Merkel wird nicht Kanzlerin werden
[x] Stoiber bleibt in Bayern
[x] die als Ersatzleute gehandelten Wulff und Steinbrück sind politische Eintagsfliegen ohne Fortune
[x] Peter Müller wird, wie die Vorgenannten, völlig überschätzt
[x] Wolfgang Clement schwört die Treu zum Kanzler zu laut. Er würde Schröder jederzeit kippen, wenn er dadurch ein Amt bekäme.
[x] eine große Koalition ist für Land und Bürger so schlecht wie jede andere derzeit denkbare und undenkbare Parteienkombination
[x] wer immer Kanzler wird, er ist ein Kompromisskandidat und wird nicht  lange im Amt bleiben
[x] der 17 Bundestag wird vor 2009 gewählt
[x] egal was kommt: die Politikerkaste und deren Einstellung zum Wahlvolk ändern sich nie

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 September 2005)

*Re: Begriff "Jamaika-Koalition"*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier findet man das posting von "Lars":


> Es war nicht Schönenborn. Den begriff gibt es schon länger (z.B. hier: http://www.cdu-dormagen.de/index.php?option=content&task=archivecategory&year=2004&month=10 ) und selbst mir ist er eher als Schönenborn eingefallen, nämlich in einem Leserbrief an den Spiegel am Freitag vor der Wahl (als die zum ersten Mal mit ihrem unsäglichen "Schwampel" kamen)


Auch die Frankfurter Allgemeine stützt diese Version: *„Jamaika-Koalition”*:


> Ihren Ursprung hat die inzwischen von Politikern und Journalisten wie selbstverständlich bemühte Koalitionsbezeichnung allerdings nicht in einer Alberei unter Agenturjournalisten in Berlin, sondern in harten „Koalitionsverhandlungen” während der Bürgermeisterwahl im nordrhein-westfälischen Dormagen im vergangenen Jahr. Da hatten der CDU, FDP und Grüne die Stimmen ihrer Wähler nutzen wollen, um dem damaligen CDU-Bürgermeister, Reinhard Hausschild, in zweiten Wahlgang der Direktwahl zu einer zweiten Amtsszeit zu verhelfen. „Die Jamaika-Koalition ist die einzig stabile Koalition”, hatte er während einer Wahlrede gesagt. Jedoch, Heinz Hilgers wurde zum Bürgermeister gewählt, und die FDP verließ das Jamaika-Bündnis. Der Erfinder des Begriffs, sagt Hauschild, sei der damalige Franktionsvorsitzenden Wilhelm-Josef Wimmer gewesen.


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Nach den heutigen unglaublichen Entwicklungen.
Wer wettet dagegen, dass es doch noch zu zu Jamaika kommt????



			
				spon schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zustand der agitierten Depression, in den der Parteivorstand die SPD heute ohne Not gestürzt hat, kann kaum noch kuriert werden. Dazu wäre ein Aufstand der Basis nötig - sehr wahrscheinlich ist das allerdings nicht. Vielleicht ist die Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands heute doch dort angelangt, wo die größten Pessimisten sie vor der Wahl am Abend des 18. September gewähnt haben: Am Ende ihrer Kräfte, im linken Fiebertraum.


Ich bin absolut kein SPDler, aber was die gerade mit sich selbst anstellen,
empfinde ich wirklich als schrecklich.  Wie will die CDU/CSU mit einer derzeit so desolaten Partei eine grosse Koalition bilden?


			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Berlin - Über ein Bündnis aus Union, FDP und Grünen solle nach den "Auflösungserscheinungen" in den Parteien der Großen Koalition noch einmal ernsthaft gesprochen werden, forderte Guido Westerwelle nach dem Rückzug von SPD-Chef Franz Müntefering und Meldungen über einen Verzicht des CSU-Vorsitzenden Edmund Stoiber auf ein Ministeramt. Grünen-Parteichef Reinhard Bütikofer wies das Ansinnen jedoch umgehend zurück.
> 
> "Der Kindergarten und das Chaos der Volksparteien sind unwürdig", sagte Westerwelle laut Vorabmeldung am Abend in der ARD-Sendung "Beckmann". "Gerhard Schröder geht, Müntefering wird gegangen, Stoiber setzt Seehofer gegen Merkel durch, Stoiber kommt, Stoiber geht - das ist eine Erosion", sagte der FDP-Chef.



Also prost Mahlzeit.

Ich hab übrigens für Jamaika votiert.   :bigcry:  :-?


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2005)

Dass in dem ....haufen jemand besonders positiv hervorsticht, kann ich nicht erkennen.
 Wenn zwei Looser(parteien), die eine  weitaus mehr als erwartet, die andere weniger als erwartet,  
sich zusammenraufen sollen, gibt es eben Wirtshauskeile, Stoiber ist auch nicht das, 
was ich mir als Wunschkandidat vorstelle... 

j.


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Neueste Meldung von SpOn:




> Die SPD meuchelt aus Versehen ihren Chef


Die Überschrift gefällt mir. :lol:


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2005)

und die Union ihre Chefin, wo ist da der Unterschied?

j.


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Stoiber ist auch nicht das,
> was ich mir als Wunschkandidat vorstelle...
> 
> j.


Ohne Münte will der wohl auch nicht mehr.
Aber in Bayern will den auch keiner mehr.
Die CDU will angeblich im März Neuwahlen.

"Wir lassen so lange wählen. bis wir ein neues Volk haben."
Brecht oder?


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> und die Union ihre Chefin, wo ist da der Unterschied?
> 
> j.


Na, die ist ja wohl noch da.
Das Mädchen (Zitat: Kohl) könnte tatsächlich als wirkliche Gewinnerin aus der ganzen Geschichte hervorgehen. Die Die DCU wird es jetzt nicht wagen eine ähnliche Geschichte bei sich aufzuführen.  Das Mädchen ist zäher als die meisten glauben.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2005)

Ich lege keinen gesteigerten Wert auf das "Mächen" (O-Ton Kohl) , wenn sie hauptsächlich
 von ihren Ziehvater gelernt hat, wie man fester als mit Pattex am Sessel klebt. 
Das ist keine poltische Tugend, zumindest keine, die dem Volk nützt. 

j.


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> .... wie man fester als mit Pattex am Sessel klebt.
> Das ist keine poltische Tugend, zumindest keine, die dem Volk nützt.
> 
> j.


Das war aber wohl eher das Problem von Schröder.


----------



## jupp11 (31 Oktober 2005)

jetzt wird´s  albern, Schröder = 7 Jahre 
Kohl = 16 Jahre 

welches Pattex war besser? 

j.


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Nur zum Beispiel:
http://www.ndrinfo.de/ndrinfo_pages_std/0,2758,OID1810208,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Oktober 2005)

Diese Aufrechnereien  bringen überhaupt nichts, wir alle, auch du mußt die Zeche zahlen, die seit mittlerweile 
23 Jahren aufgelaufen ist. Weder für die "blühenden Auen"  noch die "halbierten Arbeitslosenzahlen"
kann ich mir auch nur ein Brötchen kaufen ..

cp


----------



## stieglitz (31 Oktober 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Aufrechnereien  bringen überhaupt nichts, wir alle, auch du mußt die Zeche zahlen, die seit mittlerweile
> 23 Jahren aufgelaufen ist. Weder für die "blühenden Auen"  noch die halbierten Arbeitslosenzahlen
> kann ich mir auch nur ein Brötchen kaufen ..
> 
> cp


Niemand kann wirklich eine Freude über die derzeitige Entwicklung haben, ausser aus Schadenfreude. 
Eigentlich meine ich, dass in diesem Forum keine Parteipolitk betrieben werden soll, aber eben im OT eher wertfrei darüber diskutiert werden kann.
Die derzeitige Entwicklung enpfinde ich schlecht, unabhängig meiner eigenen parteipolitischen Präferenz.


----------



## drboe (1 November 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Nach den heutigen unglaublichen Entwicklungen.
> Wer wettet dagegen, dass es doch noch zu zu Jamaika kommt????


Ich.



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> spon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Der Zustand der agitierten Depression, in den der Parteivorstand die SPD heute ohne Not gestürzt hat, kann kaum noch kuriert werden. Dazu wäre ein Aufstand der Basis nötig - sehr wahrscheinlich ist das allerdings nicht. Vielleicht ist die Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands heute doch dort angelangt, wo die größten Pessimisten sie vor der Wahl am Abend des 18. September gewähnt haben: Am Ende ihrer Kräfte, im linken Fiebertraum.


Ach ja, der Spiegel. Seit einiger Zeit versteht sich die Chefredaktion ja gut mit der Bildzeitung. So muss man die "politischen" Ergüsse der Reaktion daher wohl auch werten. Es ist merkwürdig, mit welcher Brille die Redakteure die Parteeinlandschaft betrachten. Seit Urzeiten pupsen die Schreiberlinger aller Orten "die Linken sind schuld!". So einfach kann man das erklären - wenn man dumm ist oder bei Bild/Spiegel arbeitet.



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin absolut kein SPDler, aber was die gerade mit sich selbst anstellen, empfinde ich wirklich als schrecklich.  Wie will die CDU/CSU mit einer derzeit so desolaten Partei eine grosse Koalition bilden?


Bei der Wahl am 18.9.05 ergab sich eine Mehrheit links von der Mitte. Der Versuch der Presse die Position des Volkes neu zu definieren, wird schief gehen. 
Diese Koalition verfestigt das, was die Wähler nicht haben wollen. Das Volk wurde - warum auch immer - gefragt, ob es lieber den "Reformkurs" a la Schröder oder die Variante Merkel-Stoiber-Westerwelle mit "Kichhoff-Verzierung" haben wollte. Die Antwort des Souveräns fiel eindeutig aus: nichts von alledem. Die Programme fielen durch. Anstatt nun inne zu halten und nach einigem Nachdenken ein Regierungsprogramm aufzulegen, das mit den Wahlprogrammen möglichst wenig gemein hat, dieses Land aber voran bringt, erleben wir nicht nur, dass Postengeschacher Vorrang vor allem hat. Sondern die unsinnige Politik der letzten Jahre soll weiter betrieben werden. Da wird man sich dann aber 2009 (oder früher) nicht wundern dürfen, wenn die Parteienlandschaft weiter zersplittert. Derzeit sitzen "nur" 5 Parteien im Parlament. Wie sich Koalitionen wohl finden, wenn es 6, 7 oder mehr sind? Ob 34% für eine Partei dann noch drin sind?



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> SpOn schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, der Westerwelle. Ein völlig überschätzter Mensch. Ist doch klar: nur dann, wenn die große Koalition nicht kommt, hat er Chancen Minister zu werden. Der Massstab der Rationalität Westerwellescher Äußerungen ist daher ziemlich verkürzt.



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab übrigens für Jamaika votiert.   :bigcry:  :-?


Wie hast Du das gemacht? Auf meinem Wahlzettel gab es 2 Stimmen. Eine Verteilung auf drei Parteien war schon mal nicht möglich. Und Jamaika stand gar nicht zur Wahl. Politisch trennen die "Jamaikaner" Welten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2005)

Apropos Spiegel:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,382599,00.html
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,382633,00.html

was ist passiert: Ein auf den Thron gerutschter  Kärrner (nicht mal im Ansatz vom Format eines Herbert Wehner) 
wollte seinen ihm ergebenen  Adlatus durchpeitschen und das Förmchen hat man ihm jetzt geklaut.

Anstatt sich als guter Verlierer und Demokrat zu zeigen, schmollt er, zieht sich beleidigt in die Ecke 
nach dem Motto: "Geschieht meiner Mutter ganz recht, wenn ich an den Fingern friere, was kauft sie mir keine Handschuhe" 

Die "Entsetztseinstories"  des Spiegel sind  jämmerlich 

Das einzige was entsetzlich ist, ist die ärmliche Vorstellung des Nochparteichefs.


----------



## sascha (1 November 2005)

Tja, jetzt isses wohl definitiv: Der SPD-Vorstand hat einen Münte *und* einen Edi gegen eine Nahles getauscht. Ob das so gewollt war?


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das so gewollt war?


gewollt vielleicht nicht, aber besser jetzt die ganze Looserriege austauschen als später,
 wenn  der Karren endgültig im Dreck steckt. (was ohnehin  schon der Fall ist)
mit jemandem,  der in  einer solchen Situation nur mit "Geleidigtsein" reagieren kann, 
ist kein "Staat zu machen"...


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, jetzt isses wohl definitiv: Der SPD-Vorstand hat einen Münte *und* einen Edi gegen eine Nahles getauscht. Ob das so gewollt war?


Ich hege auch schon die Befürchtung, dass wir den Meister Ede jetzt doch behalten "dürfen".


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anstatt sich als guter Verlierer und Demokrat zu zeigen, schmollt er, zieht sich beleidigt in die Ecke nach dem Motto: "Geschieht meiner Mutter ganz recht, wenn ich an den Fingern friere, was kauft sie mir keine Handschuhe"


Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, welches Demokratieverständnis dahinter steckt.
"Ihr dürft wählen, aber bitteschön nur den, den ich Euch vorgebe. Wenn Ihr jemanden anders wählt, dann schmeiß ich hin."
Kein Wunder, wenn alles den Bach runter geht. Nicht mal die, die Politik machen, können sich mit demokratischen Entscheidungen abfinden.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,382692,00.html


> Nahles erwägt Rückzug


http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,382682,00.html


> Andere Sozialdemokraten  klammern sich noch an eine Rückholaktion des Amtsinhabers.


was ein armseliger Haufen, Bandscheibenvorfall  ausgeschlossen wegen fehlendem Rückgrat... 

cp


----------



## Der Jurist (1 November 2005)

Aufstand der Basis bei der SPD unter http://www.wir-wollen-franz.de/index.php


----------



## Captain Picard (1 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Aufstand der Basis bei der SPD unter http://www.wir-wollen-franz.de/index.php


ich sehe nur eine Website. Ob ein einzelner SPD-Jung-Stadtverordneter  in Bocholt
 ( wo  liegt das überhaupt? bei Bielefeld? )  http://www.spd-bocholt.de/.net/gremien/3858/1194.html 
  die gesamte Basis repäsentiert? 
so was kann man  in wenigen  Minuten ins Web klatschen, wo sind die Protestmärsche....

cp

PS: Seit wann hat die Basis was sagen?  die gehen erst mal den Weg durch die Instanzen 
(sprich Karriere) und wer dabei überlebt , ist genauso  angepaßt wie alle anderen.
Schröder war auch mal Jusovorsitzender...


----------



## drboe (1 November 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> was ist passiert: Ein auf den Thron gerutschter  Kärrner (nicht mal im Ansatz vom Format eines Herbert Wehner)
> wollte seinen ihm ergebenen  Adlatus durchpeitschen und das Förmchen hat man ihm jetzt geklaut.
> 
> Anstatt sich als guter Verlierer und Demokrat zu zeigen, schmollt er, zieht sich beleidigt in die Ecke
> nach dem Motto: "Geschieht meiner Mutter ganz recht, wenn ich an den Fingern friere, was kauft sie mir keine Handschuhe"


Man bedenke auch, dass dieser Mann noch vor wenigen Wochen über seinen Ex-Parteifreund Lafontaine sagte, der hätte "sich in die Büsche weggemacht". Was wohl heissen sollte, wenn es ernst wird kneift der, während man selbst auch bei rauhem Wind mannhaft zur Fahne stände, mithin für jedes Amt geeignet sei. Unterstellt, Lafontaines Begründung zur seinerzeitigen Demission stimmt, dürfte die gestrige Personalie, die Müntefering zum Anlaß nimmt, sich vom Acker zu machen, ein vergleichsweise  nebensächlicher Grund sein. So schnell holen einen gelegentlich fiese Bemerkungen ein.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (1 November 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hege auch schon die Befürchtung, dass wir den Meister Ede jetzt doch behalten "dürfen".


Hast Du verstanden, was ihn überhaupt nach Berlin drängte? Als Ministerpräsident kann man fast beliebig quertreiben und im Bundesrat ggf. Gesetze kippen. Damit und mit der vergleichsweise günstigen Lage in Bayern kann man bei seinen Wählern durchaus punkten. Als Minister im Bund ist man zwangsläufig einer Kabinettsdisziplin unterworfen - selbst wenn man die Richtlinienkompetenz des Kanzlers ablehnt - und kriegt Prügel und schlechte Presse, wenn man den Mund zu voll genommen hat. Wobei das Letzte eine typische Minister-Karriere der letzten Jahre wäre und mir nicht bange ist, dass der "Abstoiberer" im Ministeramt auf die Schnauze fallen würde. Vielleicht ist ihm das jetzt klar geworden. Nicht meine Ansichten,  aber die Gefahr des Scheiterns, der relativ geringere Einfluß und die Forderung nach Disziplin. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Unterstellt, Lafontaines Begründung zur seinerzeitigen Demission stimmt, dürfte die gestrige Personalie, die Müntefering zum Anlaß nimmt, sich vom Acker zu machen, ein vergleichsweise  nebensächlicher Grund sein.


Sehr richtig. Lafontaine ist wegen der von Schröder gebrochenen Wahlversprechen gegangen. Angeblich waren diese Wahlversprechen nicht finanzierbar, und er hat die Konsequenz daraus gezogen. Einiges dazu steht in der Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oskar_Lafontaine#Bundesfinanzminister
Münteferings Personalie nimmt sich dagegen vergleichsweise unbedeutend aus.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du verstanden, was ihn überhaupt nach Berlin drängte? Als Ministerpräsident kann man fast beliebig quertreiben und im Bundesrat ggf. Gesetze kippen.


Auch das ist richtig. IMHO wäre Stoiber in Berlin in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versunken.


----------



## Heiko (1 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht hat er das erst so spät gemerkt.


----------



## Hochsauerländer (1 November 2005)

Nee, das glaube ich nicht. Vermute mal, dass hat er schon länger gewusst und nur auf einen passenden Moment gewartet.

______________
Hochsauerländer


----------



## Captain Picard (2 November 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,382906,00.html


> Höhepunkt ist morgen eine Privataudienz beim Papst.


 0 :saint:  :devil:  :fdevilt:


----------



## drboe (2 November 2005)

> *taz*: Sehen Sie im Fall Münteferings Parallelen zum Rücktritt Oskar Lafontaines?
> 
> *Franz Walter*: All jene, die wie Schröder und Müntefering bisher mit viel Pathos auf Lafontaine gezeigt haben, sollten spätestens jetzt sehr still werden. Schröder hat aufgegeben, obwohl er eine Mehrheit im Parlament hatte. Müntefering wirft hin, obwohl seine Autorität bisher unbestritten war. Wenn das nicht Davonlaufen ist, was dann?
> Quelle: http://www.taz.de/pt/2005/11/02/a0170.nf/text.ges,1


Wo er recht hat, der Parteienforscher, hat er einfach recht. Und mit der Truppe soll man das Land regieren? Es reicht, sagt http://www.ashampoo-12.com/ashampoo.com_images/img/frontend/img/site/polls/sonicht.pdf 
Das soll als Anzeige in der FAZ > 35 TEU gekostet haben http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,382921,00.html

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (2 November 2005)

Wenn es je jemanden gelungen ist sich zu rächen, dann Lafontaine, das wird mit penetranter Unterwürfigkeit 
der Medien totgeschwiegen. Letztendlich hat er Schröder aus dem Amt und Müntefering (voraussichtlich)  aus dem 
Amt des Parteivorsitzenden rausgekegelt. Die viertgrößte Fraktion größer als die Grünen wird einfach 
totgeschwiegen 
http://www.bundeswahlleiter.de/bundestagswahl2005/presse/pd360211.html
soviel zur Neutralität der Medien....

j.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Franz Walter schrieb:
			
		

> Müntefering wirft hin, obwohl seine Autorität bisher unbestritten war.


Wie bitte? Müntefering hat seine Autorität ja ehr vollends verloren und es nicht einmal bemerkt. Seine Kritiker betonen, daß er das Gespräch mit den Parteimitgliedern und Germien der Partei gar nicht erst gesucht hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Seine Kritiker betonen, daß er das Gespräch mit den Parteimitgliedern
> und Germien der Partei gar nicht erst gesucht hat.


qed, da paßt doch die neueste Meldung des Spiegel wie die Faust aufs Auge:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,382994,00.html


> Die neue SPD-Führung will einen anderen Führungsstil als *Münteferings Dirigismus*
> pflegen. Künftig solle es zwar munter, aber kameradschaftlich zugehen, sagte der
> designierte SPD-Chef Matthias Platzeck.


----------

